# Tractor Steam Show Western Pennsylvania



## SassyMassey (Jul 29, 2008)

There will be a steam show this weekend in Portersville Pennsylvania. The show will be from friday to sunday, I believe. That's August 1-3, 2008. The steam show grounds are located on route 19 just south of route 422. 

It's a great time with lots of great tractors.


----------

